# Golden Egg sein Geburtstag



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juni 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

und 

Alles Gute und hoffe mal keinen Dicken Kopf vom reinfeiern.....

*ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Juni 2009)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz herzlich!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2009)

von mir auch alles gute

gruß helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Juni 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum runden Geburtstag


----------



## Gerhard K (14 Juni 2009)

von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum runden :sm20:


----------



## crash (14 Juni 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## zotos (14 Juni 2009)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Kai (14 Juni 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Human (14 Juni 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute!

:sm24: :sm20:


----------



## dalbi (15 Juni 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:

Gruss nach Lobenstein


----------



## Jan (15 Juni 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## Golden Egg (18 Juni 2009)

Dank euch allen für die Glückwünsche.
LG


----------

